# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Liber per python

## gjer.g

A ka ndonje liber ne gjuhen shqipe per python?

----------


## Jamestzapo

Faqe web ka liber as une nuk kam gjetur   http://libripython.arbanaibaj.com

----------

